# Help with Squeezo problems?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't own but have borrowed a friend's all metal Squeezo. It seems like a good idea but the augur keeps getting filled with tomato skins so I have to take it apart and unwind the skins. I am coring and quartering the tomatoes before they go in the hopper. I've tried fresh and frozen/thawed with same problems. Is this normal because it's a pain to have to stop, take it apart, clean out the augur, put it together and start again.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you have the right screen on it? It shouldn't do this.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

SS: I think so. The manual shows 3 screens - a berry screen (teeny holes), a pumpkin screen (big holes) and a Tomato sauce screen (in-between). I'm using the tomato screen because I want spaghetti sauce.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Does it quit feeding? Have you tried some cooked tomatoes to see if that makes any difference? Is the juicer assembled correctly?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Are any skins coming out the front of the cone?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I was wondering about pre-cooking also, that's what I used to do with the Victorio strainer. Now, I would just put the entire tomato into the VitaMix. The result is a slightly thicker sauce to begin with, then reduces much more quickly - plus we have the additional nutrients from the skin and seeds.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks to everyone. When I start, it works like I think it should. The skins and seeds come out the the end of the cone where the augur ends. The flesh and juice comes out through the screen. Then it starts to back up and juice starts squirting out where the cone meets the mechanism and skins stop coming out the cone end. The hopper fills up with juice. I take it apart and unwind the skins from the augur, put it back together and it works for a while and then jams up again. 

According to the directions I've got it put together right. I've not cooked the tomatoes. I've tried them raw, fresh picked and cut into quarters. I've tried freezing, thawing and putting them through. No difference - the skins wind themselves up around the agur and then everything just gets jammed up.

I'll keep trying. There must be something I've got wrong. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

mzgarden said:


> Then it starts to back up and juice starts squirting out where the cone meets the mechanism


There should be a gasket on the cone that seals it to the body of the juicer.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree, it sounds like it's just not seated properly for some reason. That would explain it working fine at first, but then as it moves from activity, the hangups start. 

If you can see video, here's a demonstration. The part I'm talking about is right at 3:00 minutes. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itQ2UgcxwtQ[/ame] 

When you put the auger and cone assembly in (she calls them screen and scroll), are you turning the handle slightly so that it "clicks" in? 

Other than that, I don't have any suggestions. I have a Victorio, which is basically the same, as well as an attachment for my mixer which works the same way, and I don't have trouble with either of them. Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Oh yeah, I just quarter my tomatoes raw and they go in peel and all, and some of them are pretty big beefsteak ones. Good luck!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Excellent. so because there is no gasket in the box she loaned me, I will make one. THANK YOU! I really really want this to be a good thing.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I've had a similar problem with grapes where the seeds back up into the auger. I use a Victorio. But for that application (grapes), it simply means all the juice and good stuffhas been extracted and it's time to stop because I've run them through several times already. It never backs up if there's enough liquid. Like others pointed out though, there should be a gasket at the screen joint. This would account for the auger seating too closely to the screen and not allowing the seeds to come out. Possibly the old canning jar rubbers would work as a gasket. 

I've never had any problems with tomatoes though. I always blanch to loosen the skins. It seems to run very smooth then. Less work on the machine too. 
Several times through.... Good luck


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks all. The update is that we made gaskets and used the Squeezo again. The gaskets resolved the 'jamming up' issue. We did not cook the tomatoes at all and it seemed to work fine. I see for apple sauce, I need to cut and cook the apples before I put them through the pumpkin screen. I may give that a try. Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

mzgarden said:


> ..... before I put them through the pumpkin screen. I may give that a try. Thanks again for everyone's input.




Not the pumpkin screen! Too coarse. Use the _medium_ screen for apples. The pumpkin screen will allow the seeds and other bits to come out thru the screen! 

Once you've got all your apples sauced down, (and you can run them thru 3-4 times) just put in a pot on the stove, on low heat, sweeten or cinnamon to your taste. When it starts to "blup" it's ready. Then dump into jars! 10-15 min for processing HWB. You'll never buy store-bought again!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Osiris said:


> Not the pumpkin screen! Too coarse. Use the _medium_ screen for apples. The pumpkin screen will allow the seeds and other bits to come out thru the screen!


Hmm, the unit comes with 3 screens they call them berry screen, tomato screen and pumpkin screen, in order of size. so is the medium screen mentioned, the same one I would use for tomatoes?


----------



## Nankipoo (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought an old Squeezo off eBay and am very happy with it. The tomato screen is the medium screen. I first tried applesauce with the medium screen but didn't like the fine texture. Since then I've used the large (pumpkin) screen. Love the texture, it has a great mouth feel. 

That said, I haven't run apples through with the seeds intact, but I think I will try with some of my remaining 36 lbs of Jonathan apples today. Basically I cut them in quarters with a large knife, then use a paring knife to cut the cores from the quarters and cut out obvious bruises from the apple. Keep skins on to cook and squeezo. Jonathan applesauce comes out a lovely pink color from the skins.

Squeezo also works like a charm with raw raspberries or strawberries using the fine (berry) screen.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

ok, this weekend it's apple time. I also happen to have several gallon bags of mulberries frozen so maybe it will be berry time at the Squeezo this weekend as well. I really, really want this to be a good thing. Thanks for everyone's perspective.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Nankipoo said:


> .....I haven't run apples through with the seeds intact, but I think I will try with some of my remaining 36 lbs of Jonathan apples today..... Basically I cut them in quarters with a large knife,..


Ahh, I should have said that. 
I chop them in quarters or 8ths and throw them in the pot to simmer w/a little water, because the food mill takes care of everything else. 
But I've also used _this_ for peeling and coring for pie slices. 
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/back-...eler-p115535?gclid=CNX_y_7kjLoCFbFDMgodiGcAqw

I've actually never used the pumpkin screen on my victorio.... partially because I'm not a big fan of pumpkin, but also because I never tried to make chunky applesauce. Sounds like a goal!!! Thanks for the tip!


----------

